# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  نعي الأستاذة الدكتورة / فوزية عبدالستار أستاذ القانون الجنائي بحقوق القاهرة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بالأصالة عن نفسي وبالنيابة عن أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام

أنعي ببالغ الحزن والأسى وفاة العالمة الجليلة الأستاذة الدكتورة/ فوزية عبدالستار

أستاذ القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة

كانت لنا نعم المثل والقدوة

رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته

وألهم أهلها الصبر والسلوان

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## كريم ممدوح

البقاء والدوام لله

----------

